# July & August BMQ and SQ Chilliwack



## jigga187 (11 Apr 2009)

Hi, I will be doing my BMQ and SQ this summer in Chilliwack. Just wondering how I can prepare for it. I am in pretty good shape, (im a personal trainer) I ran the 2.4 km in just under 10 mins, i work out very consistently and  I played junior A hockey so my strength is pretty good as well. Just wanted to see if anyone has been to chilliwack recently and what I should expect and what are some things I can do to prepare. Also, what exactly should I be taking with me? And, I live about 30 mins from Chilliwack. Will I have any weekends or days where I can go back home to visit my family?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2009)

Please use the search function and read some of the numerous threads on PT, training, fitness and BMQ.


----------



## updatelee (11 Apr 2009)

I've lived in chilliwack so here is a weather tip

" 40% chance of rain "

Means 40% of the day it will be raining


----------



## ftsmith (11 Apr 2009)

BMQ in Chilliwack?   rly:


----------



## jigga187 (11 Apr 2009)

yeah reserves


----------



## Kevin_M (13 Apr 2009)

Man, what a awesome place to do BMQ and SQ. Chilliwack is so beautiful; I did mine in Shilo in the winter.


----------



## JBoyd (13 Apr 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> Chilliwack is so beautiful



Being a former Fraser Valley resident I must ask... are you serious?

Last time I was at CFB Chilliwack they were using it to hold interviews for a local call centre that was opening. Nice to see that it is still being used by the CF.


----------



## Kevin_M (13 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Being a former Fraser Valley resident I must ask... are you serious?



I was born and raised there for half of my life.

The surrounding area is beautiful, cultus lake is a beautiful.


----------



## JBoyd (13 Apr 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> I was born and raised there for half of my life.
> 
> The surrounding area is beautiful, cultus lake is a beautiful.



I grew up in Abbotsford, worked in Chilliwack for a while. Cultus Lake and the surrounding mountains are beautiful, however; the town of Chilliwack leaves something to be desired I feel.


----------



## updatelee (13 Apr 2009)

personal opinion I guess, I grew up there and later moved back as an adult and loved it. My wife never could adjust to all the rain, but for me I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jigga187 (30 Apr 2009)

yeah i live in langley, so chilliwack would be perfect for me.


----------



## Marinero2008 (30 Apr 2009)

Check out Earl's restaurant and grille. Awesome food! And the Canadian Tire store has these "self-checkout" machines. You can go in and play. See if you can break one  >  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> however; the town of Chilliwack leaves something to be desired I feel.



It wasnt always this way. When i first came to Chilliwack in 1993 it was an awesome little place to be. I've been going back to Chilliwack regularly since then and the amount of groth in the city and area have created a very different place now. Its almost as if the city has gotten too big now.


----------

